# Help with 4AA-D battery adapter



## modamag (Nov 18, 2004)

I need 4x of these with the battery adapter.
I've tried cutting down a radio shack 4AA-D (series) but it's too flimsy.
I've tried converting a aventrade 4AA-D (parallel) and it's just a total failure.

I'm looking for the ones Chief_Wiggum made a year back
Anyone out there want to make/sell/trade this.


----------



## HarryN (Nov 21, 2004)

How many are you looking for ? Do you know if anyone ever made a 3 AAA to C ? I remember Chief discussing some of the challenges - I thing it would take a run of at least 20 - 50 to be worth while.

Hi - edit to this note - I am curious about this setup - Would this be used to make a high drain 1.5 volt cell, 3 volt, or 6 volt ? Why not use Li Saft D cells or 1/2 D cell NiCads?

The AAA x 3 to make a C cell I can understand as a way to get 4.5 volts. Is there much interest in this ? If there is, I can study it further for a possible build.

From the posts I have read, they would probably be around $20 - 25 to build / sell. Not sure if that makes them out of reach.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 22, 2004)

There are flashlights available from one of the local dollar stores that use a 4xAA adaptor that's about the right sze for a 4AA 6V adaptor with some trimming.

I'll try to post some photos.

Here are some parallel adaptors.


----------



## TrueBlue (Nov 22, 2004)

This series adapter that comes in OPTOLIGHT came from the $1 dollar store. The adapter only fits certain of my plastic lights like my Rayovac Roughneck. It does not fit a 2D Gaglite.


----------



## Minjin (Nov 24, 2004)

4 cells is a good number when it comes to rechargeables. I particularly would like to build a Mag D cell cut down to a single D. Then you use 4 nimh AAs. Why AA's in the first place? Because its nice to standardize on batteries. Flashlights, CD players, cameras, etc. AA is a highly developed size with awesome energy density. Why else is 4 much better than 3? If you want to run regulation, 3 cells driving a 1w or 3w is in the fuzzy area. At full charge, it would be direct drive (and some circuits don't like that) unless you have a buck circuit. Yet, as it loses charge, it goes below Vf so a boost is needed. 4 cells is nice because you can run a straight buck (down converter) for 1 or 3w. OR, its high enough that you could run a boost for a 5w. Personally, I think a 5w Mag 1D powered by 4 rechargeable AAs combined with an adjustable boost converter would make for an awesome around the house light. Basically like a scaled up LionHeart.

Long story short, there's a market for 4AA=>D converters. As much as you guys are trying to capitalize on markets for custom lights, light assembly (aleph/mclux/etc), and custom battery tubes, I'm somewhat shocked that someone hasn't jumped on this money making idea. Chief already paved the road. You just need to follow it.

Someone do it or I'll be forced to. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Mark


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 24, 2004)

If you check the regular stores only lanterns and specialty lights use more than 2AA cells now. I managed to find a 4AA rayovac at walmart but it wasn't the 4x1 like that optolight but 2x2 format akin to the arcwhite and uke4AA lights. I have a light that uses a carrier originally designed for 4AA but pulled out a spring and redid it for 3AA with one slot unused. It could probably be made to use with 4AA to D... looks designed originally to be stackable but I don't think you could get a lot of amps through it for the uber 10watt flashlights.


----------



## idleprocess (Nov 25, 2004)

4xAAs packed together just barely encroach on the profile of a D cell. I thought that I could get that 6V 4xAA adaptor to fit into a D muglight by trimming some of the plastic, but that doesn't look to be an option after looking at the profiles in CAD.

Agreed that someone needs to devise a decent 4xAA 6V D adaptor. 6V and 12V are convenient numbers for LED drivers.


----------



## HarryN (Nov 25, 2004)

OK, I am going to go for it. I will start a new thread with two options - 4 AA to D in parallel, and 4AA to D in series. This will take some time, so patience will be important.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 25, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*HarryN said:*
OK, I am going to go for it. I will start a new thread with two options - 4 AA to D in parallel, and 4AA to D in series...

[/ QUOTE ] 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Go for it Harry!

(not that I need any, but I like to see others work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )

Daniel


----------



## HarryN (Nov 26, 2004)

An interest thread has been started in the custom and modified section.


----------



## udaman (Nov 26, 2004)

Link to thread in the thread here in *Homemade and Modified lights* forums: 4AA to D adapter Thread

So, no interest in 3AAA-C or 6AAA-2C adapters for the M*gC-cell lights?


----------



## RussH (Dec 1, 2004)

idleprocess said "4xAAs packed together just barely encroach on the profile of a D cell. I thought that I could get that 6V 4xAA adaptor to fit into a D muglight by trimming some of the plastic, but that doesn't look to be an option after looking at the profiles in CAD."

I did this using some 4AAtoD adapters similar to those HaveBlue showed. I skeletinized them extensively so that all 4 batteries touch. I cut off and rounded the corners. Some Mag Ds they fit & some they don't. Mine were tested on a couple of different colors of which black seems to be the largest in inside diameter. But they wouldn't work in all black ones. And they are pretty flimsy after all that. 

Now I'm thinking about some way to hold the 4 batteries together without a frame (teflon tape?). They need to be longer and have a proper interface to match D cell connections. I thought I would try two pieces of metal like an old D cell top & bottom held together & in contact with the 4 batts using a bolt. That would work for parallel and perhaps the flashlite body would suffice to hold them together. A series version would have to have insulation & wires (1 wire, or the bolt?) Springs like version 2 of ELs 3toDs?


----------



## idleprocess (Dec 2, 2004)

Based on some measurements of cells I have around here:






Chief Wiggum made some series 4xAA-D adaptors at some point that were well-regarded.

There's a larger thread on the subject in Homemade and Modified...


----------



## MoonRise (Dec 2, 2004)

ANSI/IEC diameters are listed as:

AA (ANSI 15A, IEC LR6) = 14.5 mm MAX (13.5-14.5 mm)
D (ANSI 13A, IEC LR20) = 34.2 mm MAX (32.3-34.2 mm)

A quick check shows that theoretically 4 AA at MaxMaterialCondition are 0.403mm bigger radially than a D at MMC. To cram 4 AA in, you need a hole at least 35.006mm dia, so call it 36-37 mm dia to allow a little slide instead of a press fit condition. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

And that's with the AA all touching their neighbors, etc. If you want or put any space between them, then the OD of the pack obviously grows which means that the battery holder ID grows as well.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 2, 2004)

now if someone can invent a press that would slightly flatten two sides of batteries without damaging them you could fit 4AA in more lights.


----------



## Trader55 (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey guys

Thanks to; Hookd on Photons for referring me here from another thread. 

I posted on another thread about 4AA battery holders available at American Science & Surplus, but did not realize that ensig wanted a certain type. The battery holder they offer there is the square type.

When I wanted to run 7AAA in series {like a gun cylinder}, I fabricated my holder using Devcon epoxy. 2" clear postal tape around the batteries to keep from sticking [sticky side out], then used the tape around the batteries to keep it nice and uniform [all available at wally world]. The tape will easily peel away from the outside after the glue dries, and the batteries will push out...You may want to put "play dough" on the bottom to hold the batteries in position while the glue dries, but put a thin plastic wrap between them.

Hardest part was building the connections at the two ends of the cylinder...Hope this was of help.

Trader55


----------



## CNC Dan (Dec 3, 2004)

Can someone post pics of the diferent styles of AA to D holders that have been made. I might try to tackle designing and making some, but I need ideas to start with.

Dan (father of the CNC-123)


----------



## HarryN (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Dan- You might want to look over a post I started recently in the home made and custom on 4AA to D. I started out by making a spec dartboard for the package, and updated it as inputs came in from the group.

In this particular, case, I did some searching and found that fivemega had already gone quite far with these packages, so I referred people on to him. (and have stepped out of it)

Anyway, it is a useful place for ideas, as well as the chief wigwam posts and his web site on the subject.


----------

